# damn it was rather warm today :P



## CodyS (Feb 17, 2012)

Na na na na naah nah. Na na na na naah nah. Na na na na naah nah. Na na na na naah nah. Na na na na naah nah.:rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## Kenbo (Feb 17, 2012)

show off


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2012)

" Show off" Kenbo, I think it was downright mean-spirited-snowing here and high 20's:dash2::dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2012)

60s today but raining. Yesterday afternoon loaded up and headed out to get logs I have on the ground because it was the only day it wouldn't be raining. I had a blowout on the right rear of the trailer just north of town, so I hobbled a few hundred feet to the sale barn (our local cattle market), dropped the tractor off so the rim wouldn't be riding the pavement, and eased into town and got a new tire at the closest tire place which was on the north side. They didn't have a trailer tire! So my wife drove to another tire store and bought none and brought it. I went back and loaded the tractor, came back through town to the hardware store to get some things I needed and when I came out the front rear was flat! 

Mind you, I keep good rubber on all my machinery and trucks, I don't buy used tires and when they look half bad I replace them to avoid this very thing. Some guy with a compressor just happened to pull into the store and saw me and asked if I needed air. Yep. He filled it for me and I made my way to yet a third and closest tire store on the east side of town (where I normally go anyway) and they plugged it. I had to drop the tractor again because their jacks wouldn't pick the trailer up with it on. 

By this time it was too late to get logs without it getting into night and I don't log at night. I did it once and that was enough. I have logged in the rain before and am considering it again now, because there's rain in the forecast everyday. It isn't raining here at the house yet but I can look out the window and see it coming. It's raining like the dickens where the logs are I can see that on the radar, and it's pretty much solid. 

I swear this is the hardest time I've ever had trying to get logs out that I've already dropped. And now some smart ass down under is bragging about their great weather. :ireful:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes there always has to be one in the crowd- but I think we have to cut him some slack with him being upside down and all-all the blood running to his head in that heat can't be good..


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2012)

I saddled up and went out there thinking it would be a monsoon and it hadn't even rained! It was still a swamp from the last rain, but I hadn't zoomed in with the radar so there must have been a hole in the rain clouds. I kept thinking it was going to rain the whole time I was loading logs but this 80% chance of rain is down to 60%, but there's hardly anything on the radar. 

I'm slamming down a sandwich then heading back out for another load.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2012)

Gotta love that kid from down under! It's been upper 30's low 40's here all week, and supposed to be the same next week. This has been an extremely mild winter for Michigan this year and I'm lovin it Kevin rock on, no rest for the wicked, I've had tire days like that, sucks, but I'm glad you persevered and got to haul some logs. Man I wish I lived near you, I would help just to spend time in the woods and have some fun. That's the kind of work I call fun, sun up till sun down, eat dinner, pass out in a chair, repeat.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 17, 2012)

It is even nicer today :rofl2:


----------



## Mac (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah and u eatin Gelato (chocolate flavored no less)!


----------



## CodyS (Feb 18, 2012)

Mac said:


> Yeah and u eatin Gelato (chocolate flavored no less)!



yep! and it was N I C E


----------

